# Advent Calendar 2012!



## Northerner (Dec 1, 2012)

We start our traditional Advent Calendar with some delicious low GI, sugar-free, low-calorie jam! Could jam be less sinful?


----------



## Dizzydi (Dec 1, 2012)

Mmm mmm I'm a bit addicted to weight watchers raspberry jam, indulged first time back in may after my stint in hospital !

Yummy I'm having the first dip please !


----------



## Monica (Dec 1, 2012)

Shame it's Strawberry Jam though


----------



## Dizzydi (Dec 1, 2012)

Not bothered by the flavour! Any will do x


----------



## gail1 (Dec 1, 2012)

wheres the scone and cream to go with it yummy


----------



## Northerner (Dec 1, 2012)

gail1 said:


> wheres the scone and cream to go with it yummy



Hold on Gail, we haven't opened all the doors yet! Who knows what diabetic delights lurk behind them?!!


----------



## AnnW (Dec 1, 2012)

I am keen on the diabetic marmalade too , not the same make, but really good


----------



## PhilT (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm allergic to strawberries but give me some raspberry jam and that would be fine.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 2, 2012)

Day 2 - OK, for the non-strawberry lovers, how about some apricot?  One assumes that jam can't actually be diabetic (although, since it doesn't have a pancreas, maybe it can?):


----------



## trophywench (Dec 2, 2012)

Gosh, making jam using your hands.  You'd thinK you'd burn them in the process of the rolling boil, wouldn't you?

I use the (bottom part of) the pressure cooker .......


----------



## Northerner (Dec 2, 2012)

trophywench said:


> Gosh, making jam using your hands.  You'd thinK you'd burn them in the process of the rolling boil, wouldn't you?
> 
> I use the (bottom part of) the pressure cooker .......



Haha! The same thought did cross my mind!  Perhaps the jam maker applies such an enormous pressure to the apricots that they boil at room temperature?


----------



## MCH (Dec 2, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Day 2 -  One assumes that jam can't actually be diabetic (although, since it doesn't have a pancreas, maybe it can?):



A profound question - especially before lunch


----------



## trophywench (Dec 2, 2012)

Actually it's my fave, apricot.

Esp on toasted broche if you have the wherewithal to consume (where's 'strikethrough'?) combat such things!

Sorry, those of you that don't ......


----------



## Monica (Dec 2, 2012)

Thank you Alan, Apricot is much better


----------



## Northerner (Dec 3, 2012)

Day 3 - How about some Gourmet Diabetic tea to go with your diabetic jam?






By the way, I am not endorsing any of these 'diabetic' products, it's just a bit of fun showing how companies around the world seek to exploit people with our condition (or more likely, those who have friends or relatives with diabetes and think this is all we can consume without collapsing into a coma). Much better to have the 'real thing' and not pay the premiums attached to these things that are more likely to send you running to the bathroom!


----------



## trophywench (Dec 3, 2012)

Shame it only controls the diabetes and not your blood sugar, so don't think I'll get any meself .....


----------



## gail1 (Dec 3, 2012)

diabetic tea now i have heard everything Think i will give it a miss


----------



## Northerner (Dec 4, 2012)

Day 4 - Don't fancy Gourmet's Diabetic Tea? Then how about some Diabetic Juice?


----------



## bennyg70 (Dec 4, 2012)

Awww, the juice that cares


----------



## Northerner (Dec 4, 2012)

bennyg70 said:


> Awww, the juice that cares



I wonder how many diabetics they have to squeeze per carton?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 4, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I wonder how many diabetics they have to squeeze per carton?



Eeeeeeeeeew!


----------



## Caroline (Dec 4, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I wonder how many diabetics they have to squeeze per carton?



well we can claim to have no added sugar...


----------



## Northerner (Dec 5, 2012)

Day 5 - Mmmmm....some lovely diabetic chocolate drinks!


----------



## Caroline (Dec 5, 2012)

but it's only chocolate flavour and not the real thing I was going to say McCoy, but they are crisps..


----------



## gail1 (Dec 5, 2012)

mmm chocie i love you alan u keep spoiling me


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 5, 2012)

Caroline said:


> but it's only chocolate flavour and not the real thing I was going to say McCoy, but they are crisps..



Cadbury's once did chocolate crisps, called Snaps (I had some once)...


----------



## Northerner (Dec 5, 2012)

robert@fm said:


> Cadbury's once did chocolate crisps, called Snaps (I had some once)...



I remember those!


----------



## trophywench (Dec 5, 2012)

You'll have to remind me to look out for them next time we venture sous la manche.

So I can give em a very wide berth !


----------



## am64 (Dec 5, 2012)

im just loving this thread


----------



## Northerner (Dec 6, 2012)

Day 6 - Slurp! Some delicious artificially-flavoured, low GI island fruit candy!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 7, 2012)

Day 7 - some delicious diabetic crisps!  As recommended by Diabetic Living!


----------



## Caroline (Dec 7, 2012)

I like Kettle chips, now I know they are 'diabetic friendly' I like them even more!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 8, 2012)

Day 8 - I don't know about you, but I could do with a refreshing glass of diabetic lager!


----------



## trophywench (Dec 8, 2012)

You'd be hard pressed to get a taste of that Alan, Eldridge Pope are no more.  They have expired; have shuffled off this mortal coil etc.

Hopefully they did not die of diabetic complications?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 9, 2012)

Day 9 - who needs all those pills or injections? Just one glass of 'Diabetic Cure' milk supplement will sort you out!


----------



## Caroline (Dec 9, 2012)

where do you find all of these things and who thinks of all these things?


----------



## gail1 (Dec 9, 2012)

i love milk and a milk that cures diabeties wot more can you ask


----------



## trophywench (Dec 9, 2012)

NB No Side Effects.  At least we've never had anyone compain of any.

No cos they're all dead ......


----------



## Dizzydi (Dec 9, 2012)

When's the chocolate coming out !!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 9, 2012)

Dizzydi said:


> When's the chocolate coming out !!



Tut! So impatient to open the other 'windows'!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 10, 2012)

Day 10 - tasty chocolate, vanilla and strawberry/vanilla low GI wafers, mmmm!


----------



## lauraw1983 (Dec 10, 2012)

There are hilarious!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 11, 2012)

Day 11 - How about some tasty 'Enterex' chocolate? Mmmmmm!!!


----------



## Nicky1970 (Dec 11, 2012)

Enterex 
Why does my mind conjure up images of enterology?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 11, 2012)

Nicky1970 said:


> Enterex
> Why does my mind conjure up images of enterology?



And me! They don't do themselves any favours when picking names for their products!


----------



## Rivki061 (Dec 11, 2012)

Enterex chocolate sounds a bit like a laxative and quite possibly tastes like one too!


----------



## MCH (Dec 11, 2012)

Rivki061 said:


> Enterex chocolate sounds a bit like a laxative and quite possibly tastes like one too!



Probably "does what it SOUNDS LIKE it says on the tin"


----------



## Northerner (Dec 12, 2012)

Day 12 - time to get baking with some of Lister's Diabetic Flour!


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 12, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Day 12 - time to get baking with some of Lister's Diabetic Flour!



Use this and you, too, could end up in suspended animation for 2,000,000 years.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 12, 2012)

I wonder what's in it?  LOL

And if a non-diabetic eats it, will he catch diabetes?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 12, 2012)

trophywench said:


> I wonder what's in it?  LOL
> 
> And if a non-diabetic eats it, will he catch diabetes?



Well, I'm not sure, but googling 'diabetic flour' did come up with this interesting document of a court case on misbranding from pre-insulin days:

http://archive.nlm.nih.gov/fdanj/bitstream/123456789/41561/5/fdnj01507.pdf

 

I love the language of some of those claims, particularly about the bran! 



> as a beverage it is the most refreshing drink that ever passed human
> lips. It can be drank hot or cold, with or without lemon. The
> phosphorus contained in the bran is vitally necessary for the develop
> ment and vigor of the human frame. Ralston Select Bran makes,
> ...


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 12, 2012)

> "...Let anyone whose brain is tired take a glassful of
> Bran Tea with or without lemon and the result will be surprising."



They'll be surprised that they drop dead?


----------



## trophywench (Dec 12, 2012)

I ADORE the penultimate paragraph, don't you?

There's a legal precedent in the US State of Washington to sue anyone who pushes a high-carb diet to diabetics!!!!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 13, 2012)

Day 13 - manage your diabetes and obesity with this lovely diabetic rice!


----------



## SimplesL (Dec 13, 2012)

Only if the Rice comes as a Rice pudding.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 14, 2012)

Day 14 - Yum! Some diabetic atta!  Whatever that is!


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 14, 2012)

I Googled, it's flour. How exciting.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 15, 2012)

Day 15 - spice up your meals with some 'diabetic friendly' Gourmet Deli and Grillin sauce!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 16, 2012)

Day 16 - how lovely! A diabetic fruit loaf!


----------



## gail1 (Dec 16, 2012)

mmmm that looks nice


----------



## trophywench (Dec 16, 2012)

ROFLMAO, and not a carb in sight .......


----------



## Northerner (Dec 17, 2012)

Day 17 - some lovely diabetic banana bread, made with carb-free bananas, no doubt!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 18, 2012)

Day 18 - Mama mia! Some diabetic pasta!


----------



## gail1 (Dec 18, 2012)

spaghetti boll it is tonight then


----------



## robofski (Dec 18, 2012)

They really will stick the word diabetic in front of anything!!!  Can't wait to see the 'Diabetic Friendly Big Mac' (other fast food restaurants are available!)


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 18, 2012)

At least this one only costs pennes.


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 18, 2012)

I feel sorry for all these poor foodstuffs. How do they cope with the Big D? If it's so hard for us sentient critturs, how can an inanimate object hope to manage?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 18, 2012)

AlisonM said:


> I feel sorry for all these poor foodstuffs. How do they cope with the Big D? If it's so hard for us sentient critturs, how can an inanimate object hope to manage?



Indeed - I bet they don't get test strips to help them cope either!  I also wonder about the term 'diabetes-friendly', which really ought to be 'diabetic-friendly' as it's good for the creature with diabetes, not the diabetes itself


----------



## Monica (Dec 18, 2012)

robert@fm said:


> At least this one only costs pennes.



LOL


----------



## Northerner (Dec 19, 2012)

robofski said:


> They really will stick the word diabetic in front of anything!!!  Can't wait to see the 'Diabetic Friendly Big Mac' (other fast food restaurants are available!)



Day 19 - as requested!


----------



## robofski (Dec 19, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Day 19 - as requested!



LOL - I'm off to the shops


----------



## Nicky1970 (Dec 19, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Day 19 - as requested!



ummm ... yum


----------



## caffeine_demon (Dec 20, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Day 16 - how lovely! A diabetic fruit loaf!



I'm guessing the dried fruit must be sugar free too!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 20, 2012)

Day 20 - Mmmmm....some diabetic chocolate caramels!


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 20, 2012)

How can there be such a thing as sugar-free caramels?  Caramel is burnt sugar...


----------



## trophywench (Dec 20, 2012)

They aren't sugar free - read what it says - they just haven't ADDED any sugar.

Hang on, you mean they normally DO?


----------



## MeganN (Dec 20, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Day 20 - Mmmmm....some diabetic chocolate caramels!



Ahh these are from boots  don't eat them if you plan to be in public places afterwards. Will give you bad wind lol


----------



## Northerner (Dec 21, 2012)

Day 21 - that perfect pick-me-up, some Diabetic Fish Oil!


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 21, 2012)

How do they find diabetic fish in order to make the oil?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 21, 2012)

robert@fm said:


> How do they find diabetic fish in order to make the oil?



It's a mystery to me Robert, but thank goodness they do! Whatever would we do otherwise?


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 21, 2012)

I might just go and treat myself to some diabetic fish oil, might be a nice replacement for those after eight mint thingies I seem to gravitate towards after pudding on Christmas day!  Mmm pass round the diabetic fish oil..........


----------



## trophywench (Dec 21, 2012)

Makes a refreshing change from Snake oil, doesn't it?

I have the smoke, now - where did I put my mirrors?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 22, 2012)

Day 22 - Oh yum, some diabetic ice cream!


----------



## gail1 (Dec 22, 2012)

yummy just right for that stuffing your face while watching a film moment


----------



## spiritfree (Dec 22, 2012)

Maybe they wear id bands. hahahahha


----------



## spiritfree (Dec 22, 2012)

I was meaning the fish.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 22, 2012)

spiritfree said:


> I was meaning the fish.



Hehe! I did wonder for a second!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 23, 2012)

Day 23 - Some scrummy diabetic cheesecake! Sugar-free, fat-free and artificially flavoured!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 24, 2012)

Day 24 - Give yourself a boost with Gluco-Burst Diabetic drink!


----------



## martindt1606 (Dec 24, 2012)

Natural and artificial - sounds delightful


----------



## caffeine_demon (Dec 24, 2012)

Where can I buy? looks yummy!!


----------



## trophywench (Dec 24, 2012)

Actually makes me feel terribly queasy.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 26, 2012)

Oops! Forgot Day 25!

What every diabetic needs, some Diabetic Assistance!


----------

